# the mouse, screen resolution



## emosms (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi
I did apend the following code to my /etc/rc.conf


```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

But still mouse not working.
At running of [cmd=]startx[/cmd], i get the message:


```
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
Parse error on line 13 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
        Ignoring obsolete keyword "RgbPath".
(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
(EE) XKB: Couldn't open rules file /usr/local/share/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86
(EE) XKB: No components provided for device VMware Keyboard
(EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/psm0
        Device busy.
(EE) VMware Mouse: cannot open input device
(EE) PreInit failed for input device "VMware Mouse"
```
Keyboard is working into the "login" window

BestRegards


----------



## vigol (Jan 11, 2010)

> Parse error on line 13 of section Files in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf


Post this line.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 11, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> I did apend the following code to my /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


They won't spontaneously start themselves. Run
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`




			
				emosms said:
			
		

> At running of [cmd=]startx[/cmd], i get the message:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Every EE is an error. You sure you have all these (e.g. freetype) properly installed?
I think you'll also need this: x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware.


----------



## emosms (Jan 11, 2010)

... there is no line 13 in this section


```
Section "Files"
    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
EndSection
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 11, 2010)

Post the entire file using code tags.


----------



## emosms (Jan 12, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Post the entire file using code tags.


I copy pasted it exactly as it is
I have the X11 drivers
and about the modules type1 and freetype, I have no idea what it is right now

also when I type:
`/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start`
I get:

```
dbus already running? (pid=2091)
```
when type:
[cmd=]ps[/cmd]

```
there is no process 2091
```

hald start seems to work


----------



## LateNiteTV (Jan 12, 2010)

post your entire xorg.conf


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> I copy pasted it exactly as it is
> I have the X11 drivers


What part of "Post the entire file" was not clear? Unless of course that's all there is, which is a little weird.

The whole thing looks weird. ModulePath should not be commented out and should be /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules.
I suggest you do a `# mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old` and try xinit again.




			
				emosms said:
			
		

> also when I type:
> /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
> I get:
> dbus already running? (pid=2091)
> ...


If you have rebooted since you installed HAL and D-Bus, then they must already be loaded. If you want to restart them:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus forcerestart`
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald forcerestart`


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you using moused? If so, change your mouse device to /dev/sysmouse.

Check out the instructions at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/x.html#X-AND-MOUSED


----------



## emosms (Jan 12, 2010)

I misunderstood what "code tags" u reqire. Now I am posting the whole conf file.
Btw, I use touchpad on toshiba laptop. Not sure what "moused" is..
From the sysinstall utillity, mouse configuration, I set:
-mouse protocol type: 1.Auto-Bus mouse, PS/2 mouse, PnP serial mouse
-port: 1.PS/2 style mouse (/dev/psm0)
When I enable the mouse, It works into the vmWare window.


```
emosms# vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# VMware SVGA

Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension
    SubSection  "extmod"
    EndSubSection
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
#    Load       "glx"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
#    Option NoTrapSignals
    Option  "NoAutoAddDevices"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "VMware Keyboard"
    Driver      "keyboard"
    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"
    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"
    Option "XkbCompat"  ""
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "VMware Mouse"
    Driver      "vmmouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "ps/2"
    Option "Device"      "/dev/psm0"
    Option "ZAxisMapping"       "4 5"
#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"
#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"
#    Option "ChordMiddle"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier  "VMware SVGA"
    Driver      "vmware"
EndSection


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier  "Simple Layout"
    Screen "Screen 1"
        InputDevice     "VMware Keyboard"       "CoreKeyboard"
        InputDevice "VMware Mouse"      "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen 1"
    Device      "VMware SVGA"
    Monitor     "vmware"
    # Don't specify DefaultColorDepth unless you know what you're
    # doing. It will override the driver's preferences which can
    # cause the X server not to run if the host doesn't support the
    # depth.
    Subsection "Display"
        # VGA mode: better left untouched
        Depth       4
        Modes       "640x480"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       8
        Modes       "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       15
        Modes       "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       16
        Modes       "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
    Subsection "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes       "800x600"
        ViewPort    0 0
    EndSubsection
EndSection
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier      "vmware"
    VendorName      "VMware, Inc"
    HorizSync       1-10000
    VertRefresh     1-10000
EndSection
```


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 12, 2010)

@emosms

Code tag is a forum feature that is nice way of posting program outputs, error logs, file entries etc. If you don't understand what something is, just ask. Now please edit your last post, by wrapping code tags around your xorg.conf entry. Like this,


```
your xorg.conf
```

Code tags can be invoked by simply pressing the # button in the editor interface.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2010)

How was that xorg.conf generated (Xorg -configure?) and why are there so many commented lines? Options such as ModulePath (used to load Xserver modules) are needed.

Have you tried "`# mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old` and try xinit again" yet?

Don't make us beg and repeat the same things on and on. It's tiring.


----------



## emosms (Jan 12, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> How was that xorg.conf generated (Xorg -configure?) and why are there so many commented lines? Options such as ModulePath (used to load Xserver modules) are needed.
> 
> Have you tried "`# mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old` and try xinit again" yet?
> 
> Don't make us beg and repeat the same things on and on. It's tiring.



Mouse working now, both after *xinit* and *startx*.
I dont understand what happened after renaming xorg.conf ?
There is another "clean" conf flie to handle the system ?
I have some TWM working, but not KDE...


----------



## Beastie (Jan 12, 2010)

What happened is that your xorg.conf was really messed up and nothing worked as was supposed to. By renaming it, Xorg now uses the defaults for everything, which usually works well enough.

If you absolutely need a valid xorg.conf for doing some customizations, you can generate one by following the steps in the handbook, section 5.4.2.

To start KDE4, add *exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde* to ~/.xinitrc.


----------



## emosms (Jan 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> If you absolutely need a valid xorg.conf for doing some customizations, you can generate one by following the steps in the handbook, section 5.4.2.


I generated a new xorg.conf file and there are no "modes" descpription for the screen resolution. After adding:
Modes: "1200x800" to the xorg.conf file, it made no difference to my screen resolution (800x600). Still cant find out how to change the resolution.


			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> To start KDE4, add *exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde* to ~/.xinitrc.


..cant find ~/.xinitrc, or start KDE by
console command.

```
find: *.xinitrc*: No such file or directory
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 13, 2010)

*I don't always advise doing what I advise, but you can safely ignore it*

There isn't any ~/.xinitrc installed by default, though you can very easily `% cp /usr/local/lib/X11/xinit/xinitrc ~/.xinitrc && vi ~/.xinitrc` and hammer that sucker into bosons in no time flat.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> I generated a new xorg.conf file and there are no "modes" descpription for the screen resolution. After adding:
> Modes: "1200x800" to the xorg.conf file, it made no difference to my screen resolution (800x600). Still cant find out how to change the resolution.


Try this:

```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier   "Screen0"
    Device       "Card0"
    Monitor      "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth 24
    SubSection   "Display"
        Viewport 0 0
        Depth    24
        Modes    "1200x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Failing that, post your complete current xorg.conf file.




			
				emosms said:
			
		

> ..cant find ~/.xinitrc, or start KDE by
> console command.
> 
> ```
> ...


You have to create it in your home directory (~) with `% touch ~/.xinitrc` and add *exec /usr/local/kde4/bin/startkde* to it.


----------



## emosms (Jan 13, 2010)

Into the xorg.0.log:

```
(II) VMWARE(0): Not using mode "1200x800" (no mode of this name)
(--) VMWARE(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
(**) VMWARE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9kHz,60.3Hz
(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 96,1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(**) VMWARE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2,kHz,56.2Hz
(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 89,1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(**) VMWARE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz,59.9 Hz
(II) VMWARE(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752,800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(==) VMWARE(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
```
"*Not using mode "1200x800"*" - how to set a mode??

And the entire *xorg.conf* file:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Xinerama"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "StaticXinerama"     	# <str>
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vmware"
	VendorName  "VMware Inc"
	BoardName   "Abstract SVGA II Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes     [color="DarkRed"]"1280x800"[/color] #(my monitor size)
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

Reread my post *very* carefully and you'll notice right away the 1 line that is missing from your xorg.conf.


----------



## emosms (Jan 13, 2010)

I edited this in xorg.conf :

```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier   "Screen0"
    Device       "Card0"
    Monitor      "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth 24
    SubSection   "Display"
        Viewport 0 0
        Depth    24
        Modes    "1200x800"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```
I also created a modeline "1200x800", with the hdisplay values under "monitor" (xorg.conf)
I also checked this http://lnxwalt.wordpress.com/2006/12/26/vmware-player-maximum-screen-resolution/

But still 800x600


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

Then perhaps it has nothing to do with Xorg. Check your KDE settings, there must be a tool to change the resolution (*system-config-display* maybe).


----------



## emosms (Jan 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Then perhaps it has nothing to do with Xorg. Check your KDE settings, there must be a tool to change the resolution (*system-config-display* maybe).


I couldnot start kde, but finally I did that through xinit console.
I typed the startkde path, then changed the resolution from within kde. Succesfully.
Otherwise most applications fail to start when invoked by shell.
Cannot start X.

I want to set  the tread solved, thank u all.

(..just a little question about how to switch between kde and the shell, or run the shell within kde. Also accessing NTFS partition from the BDS OS.....not to forget how it is possible to have one keyboard layout in the shell and another into X and kde??)


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

You cannot execute X applications unless the *Xserver* is already running (started with *xinit*, *startx*, or a display manager).


To set the thread as solved, edit the first post, and under Title change *(no prefix)* to *[Solved]* then save the changes.


*Ctrl+Alt+F1* will switch to *ttyv1*, *Ctrl+Alt+F2* to *ttyv2*, and so on. But depending on your video card driver, you may have problems switching/back (*Alt+F9* by default).


You can run a terminal emulator. *konsole* (KDE's default) or *xterm* (X's default).


To access NTFS read-only, add this to /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/adNsN     /mnt/myntfs     ntfs     ro     0     0
```
Then, create the mountpoint `# mkdir /mnt/myntfs`. Replace adNsN with the proper values of course.

To have read-write access, install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs.


----------



## emosms (Jan 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> To access NTFS read-only, add this to /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> /dev/adNsN     /mnt/myntfs     ntfs     ro     0     0
> ...


Thats ok, but I cannot find the proper command to see partitions out of my freeBSD installation.
How to see the BDS's names of my C, D, E windows partitions?
/freeBSD is a virtual mashine, residing on one of the partitions/


----------



## gordon@ (Jan 15, 2010)

You will not have access to your systems hard drive partitions from inside the vmware session. Even if you did, I can't imagine how quickly it would break if you had 2 systems mounting the same filesystem.

If you want to share files between your host os (Windows) and guest os (FreeBSD), you should setup your host os to share a directory. You can then mount the shared drive in your guest using smbfs.


----------

